# Hallo..bin neu hier..



## schluffe (16. Sep. 2008)

Hallo.. ich bin der Andy aus Bernau bei Berlin..
und möchte zunächst mal mein Lob für diese Seiten hier aussprechen!
Ich habe hier schon sehr viel gelesen und sehr viele Informationen sammeln können.. und hoffe, dass Ihr mir eventuell auch weiterhelfen könnt..
Wir möchten aus einem ehemaligen Pool einen Teich bauen..
Der Pool ist etwa 6 x 4 m groß und im Moment noch ca 1,20 tief..
Die Folie fliegt natürlich raus.. keine Frage.. 
Aber..
Wir würden gern die Form der "8" verändern.. und die langen Seiten begradigen..
Nun..bestimmt kein Problem.. Aber wir möchten auch die steilen Wände behalten..was den späteren Bewohnern (Kois) sicherlich auch sehr gefallen würde..
Ist das möglich?.. diese steilen Wände?
Der Pool ist eingefasst mit Beton-Pflanzringen..und dahinter ist gleich gepflastert..
Meine Idee..Da Kois ja sehr gerne Pflanzen fressen.. würden wir gerne die Pflanzringe mit dem Teich verbinden.. und zwar folgendermaßen..
Die Folie wird über den Rand des Teiches gelegt.. darauf Vlies.. und darauf die Pflanzringe.. hinter den Pflanzringen wird die Folie etwa 8 - 10 cm wieder hochgeklappt.. so dass die Pflanzringe (die unten offen sind) leicht mit im Wasser stehen können, um so eine Uferbepflanzung zu ermöglichen..
Klappt das?
Ach ja.. noch ein Problem sind die steilen Wände sicherlich .. denn irgendwie habe ich Angst, dass die Wände irgendwann einmal abrutschen könnten.. z.b. nach Dauerregen.. könnte oder sollte ich sie irgendwie vorher mit Beton (ohne Schalung) stabilisieren?..
Ich weiss..viele Fragen.. und bestimmt hier und da schon beantwortet.. 
Aber alle Treats konnte ich leider noch nicht lesen..
Foto 
Foto 
Foto


----------



## Kolja (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hallo..bin neu hier..*

Hallo Andy,







Ich kenne mich mit Koiteichen und steilen Betonwänden nicht aus, aber da werden sich sicher noch andere melden.

Mir gefällt die "8-Form" jedoch sehr gut. Ist doch interessanter als ein Rechteck.
Das mit den Pflanzringen denke ich wird wohl so gehen. Mir wären sie jedoch für Wasserpflanzen zu hoch. Aber das ist sicher Geschmacksache. Ich hab's lieber nicht eckig und anstatt der Pflanzringe, würde ich eine niedrigere Abgrenzung zu den Fischen wählen.

Viel Spaß noch hier im Forum


----------



## schluffe (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hallo..bin neu hier..*

Hallo Andrea,
Vielen Dank für deine Willkommensgrüße!
Wir haben das Haus und das Grundstück erst vor kurzem gekauft..
und es war alles so angelegt..
Auf dem Grundstück befindet sich auch ein kleiner Teich.. 
aber der ist sehr flach!..denn unter ihm sind die Strom - und Wasserleitungen..
da war an ein Vergrößern nicht zu denken...
Aber ich hoffe ja, dass es hier noch einige freundliche Teichbesitzer gibt..die mir irgendwie helfen können...

liebe Grüße...Andreas


----------



## Thundergirl (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hallo..bin neu hier..*

Hallo Andreas!

Auch von mir erst einmal ein 

​:willkommen 

Auch ich bin Andreas Meinung und würde die Form der 8 belassen. Besonders wenn du die Pflanzringe mit einarbeiten willst. Die Idee finde ich übrigens sehr interessant. So etwas gab es bestimmt noch nicht. 
Wenn doch bitte korrigiert mich! 
Sicherlich gibt es auch hier Vor- und Nachteile, wie bei jeder anderen Bauweise auch. Als Vorteil würde ich sehen, dass du die stark wuchernden Pflanzen sehr gut im Zaum halten kannst. Andererseits weiß ich nicht, ob sie genügend Wasser bekommen bei 10 cm Tiefe. Vielleicht die Pflanzringe doch etwas tiefer stellen 20-25 cm? Ansonsten müsste man regelmäßig von oben bewässern. Zumindest die Arten, die es sehr feucht mögen, wie z. B. Schlif. Oder sollen da ganz normale Pflanzen aus dem Garten rein? 
Ach noch was... Sollen die Pflanzringe um den gazen Teich oder nur eine Seite? Wenn um den ganzen Teich, dann stell ich es mir schwierig vor an den Teich heranzukommen.

Zu den steilen Wänden... ob du die vorher mit Beton verkleiden solltest kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber bei dem Wasserdruck glaube ich kaum, dass das Erdreich abrutschen wird. Aber dazu können dir andere Teichverrückte bestimmt mehr sagen.

So das sind meine Ideen zu deinem Projekt. Achja, wenn es dann soweit ist... vergiss die Fotos nicht!  

Gruß Nicole


----------



## KOIling (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hallo..bin neu hier..*

Hallo Andreas,

ich habe es mit den Pflanzringen genauso gemacht, die Folie habe ich etwa in 10cm Höhe mit Aluprofilen vom Dachdecker befestigt. Bei mir bilden die Ringe jedoch die Sumpfzone, danach folgt noch eine Stufe von etwa 30-40cm. Es sind 54 Steine die ich mit Pflanzen besetzt habe, alle wachsen prima. 

Anbei mal ein kleiner Ausschnitt (im Juli aufgenommen), habe leider kein aktuelleres parat. 

 

Viele Grüße Florian


----------



## schluffe (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hallo..bin neu hier..*

Hallo Nicole.. Hallo Florian!
Vielen Dank erstmal für eure netten Worte!
Das mit dem Tieferstzen habe ich mir auch schon überlegt.. ich glaube, dass ist eine gute Idee!..dann kommt man auch besser an den Teich, denke ich..
Aber gleichzeitig ist es auch eine Barriere für meinen kleinen Sohn..hoffe ich zumindest..
Florian..So habe ich es mir auch in etwa vorgestellt! Ich finde, das sieht Klasse aus! Klappt das mit den Betonringen auch im Winter..oder platzen da manche eventuell?
Ich weiss..Fragen über Fragen...*lächel*
Aber vielen Dank schon mal!!!!
Liebe Grüße..Andy


----------



## rainthanner (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hallo..bin neu hier..*

Hallo, 

eigentlich gute Voraussetzungen. 

Die langen Seiten würde ich auch begradigen. Stömungsbedingt. 
Mindestens ein, besser jedoch zwei Bodenabläufe in DN100 einplanen. 
Um mehr Wasservolumen und somit bessere Stabilität in der Wassertemperatur zu erreichen könntest du entweder tiefer buddeln, oder aufmauern. Eine Wassertiefe von 1,8m würde ich auf jeden Fall ansteuern. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## schluffe (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hallo..bin neu hier..*

Hallo Rainer,
vielen Dank für deine Ratschläge.. die werden wir auch befolgen.. 1,80 bis 2m dachten wir..je nachdem wie die Kräfte vorhanden sind..*lach*
Bodenabläufe? Sind die nicht riskant?..wegen der Dichtigkeit der Folie?
Oder lieber per Rohrleitung im Inneren des Teiches absaugen?.. Auch wenn es nicht so schön aussehen würde...
Viele Grüße..Andy


----------



## rainthanner (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hallo..bin neu hier..*



			
				schluffe schrieb:
			
		

> Bodenabläufe? Sind die nicht riskant?..wegen der Dichtigkeit der Folie?
> Oder lieber per Rohrleitung im Inneren des Teiches absaugen?..


 
dauerhaft dichte Bodenabläufe setzen ist kein Problem. Auch nicht für jemanden der das bisher noch nie gemacht hat. 
Plane sie unbedingt mit ein. 
Ebenso einen Seitenablauf in etwa 1m Höhe und eine Skimmerverrohrung in DN 100. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## KOIling (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hallo..bin neu hier..*

Moin Andy,

ich habe auch erst einen Winter mitgemacht, da gab es trotz einer dünnen Eisschicht auf dem Teich keine Probleme mit den Pflanzringen. Dieses Jahr werde ich den Teich mit PE-Bällen abdecken, da ich seit dem Frühjahr Fische im Wasser habe. Meine Pflanzringe stehen je nach Wasserstand bis zu 2cm im Wasser, jedoch ist das Substrat auch bei geringerem Stand ständig feucht. Zwischen Ringen und Folie habe ich noch eine Ufermatte, diese zieht auch relativ viel Feuchtigkeit hoch. 

Ich persönlich würde keine Pflanzen wie __ Schilf, __ Rohrkolben, __ Igelkolben, Schachtelhalm und solche mit spitzen Wurzeln direkt in die Ringe pflanzen. Ich hätte Angst, dass mir diese nach unten durch die Folie wandern (in Pflanzkörben können sie zur Seite raus und man hat dieses zumindest im Auge).

Einen Bodenablauf und einen Skimmer würde ich auf jeden Fall einplanen. Mit etwas Sorgfalt und Inotec Folienkleber ist das auch von einem Anfänger (war auch mein erstes Mal) zu machen und hält bombenfest.  

Viele Grüße Florian


----------



## schluffe (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hallo..bin neu hier..*

Vielen Dank für Eure Ratschläge!
Aber kann mir auch eventuell jemand sagen, ob ich die Wände ( so steil wie sie sind).. sicherheitshalber mit Beton oder ähnlichem sichern sollte.. unter der Folie?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hallo..bin neu hier..*

Hallo
(Beitrag ist ja schon etwas älter,.. bin nur durch Zufall drauf gestossten  )
Was macht die "*8*"

Was die "steilen" Wände angeht,.. viel mir direkt folgender Beitrag wieder ein!
Teich-Super-Gau

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18000

mfg. Micha


----------

